# Two-way Radios



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I've just bought a pair of 2-way Radios from CPC. They were £25 + p&p + VAT = £36.42. They seem vgvfm they are ruggedised and can Tx/Rx 'up to 5km', I thought they would be useful for example, when shopping, especially abroad in a strange town, and my wife and I went our separate ways and could then keep in touch to avoid panic situations. 8) 8)


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Phil
I find the pair I bought very useful when manoeuvering in tight situations and in particular reversing. It was a cheaper option than a reversing camera system and in some ways more versatile, with other uses like yours. We use them on rally sites as well.

Mike


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike, I'd not thought of using them as a reversing aid, what a good idea. I'm sure that we'll find lots more uses for them as time goes by. I thought it would be a better and cheaper option than us both having mobile phones.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Good idea guys
I have a 40 channel CB fitted in the cab and I'm looking to buy a 40 channel hand-held to assist with reversing. 
However, bear in mind the range for hand-helds is greatly reduced in built up areas, we use similar in our factory, 5km is over open ground on a good day.

Also useful if two or more MHs travel together.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

(Surveying damage)

Co-pilot: "I TOLD you to stop!!!"

Pilot: "Maybe, dear, but if your thumb wasn't on the Push-To-Talk button at the time ......"

You have been warned. A reversing camera is cheaper in the long run 

You remember that car-caravan towball/hitch alignment trick with the hands held apart the distance to go. Let's just say I had plenty of crunches with the hands still 2ft apart ..... The fact that she was mouthing STOP when I couldn't see her head in the rear-view mirror made it my fault, as usual.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> (Surveying damage)
> 
> The fact that she was mouthing STOP when I couldn't see her head in the rear-view mirror made it my fault, as usual.
> 
> Dave


We've only come close to this once Dave ( DV) but the noise I made as he all but reversed into a wall stopped traffic on the M5 and certainly brought about the desired effect at 10 paces ! Mrs B clearly trusts you if she only mouths stop !

G


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Most of the PMR446 radios also have a VOX function on them too?? 

For those not in the know, VOX is voice activated mode. Ie you talk (or make and noise) and the radio goes into transmit mode until the sound stops, then it goes back to receive mode.. Without pushing any buttons? 

The VOX sensitivity on many of them can be turned up or down as a menu feature, ie OFF 1 2 3 4 5 etc. Often the high setting is very sensitive? 

So what is so cool about that I hear you ask? 

Well suppose you park the MH up in the local town and wander off. You are never usually very far away from it eh? 

So why not leave a radio behind in the MH.. switched on and in VOX mode. (And of course take one with you)???? 

That way if your MH alarm goes off, the alarm noise will kick the radio left behind into Transmit mode.. which means that same "siren" sound is then "relayed" to the radio in your pocket  

It's not fool proof, but when you consider a lot of the time you are only 1/4 or 1/2 a mile away wandering around a town, it works a treat.

Oh, and you might want to carry a pair of trainers in your ruck sack too :mrgreen:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

All I'm saying is don't bet the structural integrity of your motorhome on the battle between multitasking and spatial coordination 

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> You have been warned. A reversing camera is cheaper in the long run


Good post Dave and good advice.

My idea is to supplement the rear view cam with some human input .. believe me. looking out of a cam that is 36 ft behind you doesn't inspire confidence when your doing a 99 point turn on a B class road that your navigator said looked big on the map :roll:


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Can you get them with three Rx/Tx's ???

Then you could both 
Leave one in the van as suggested
And take one each with on your trips


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Mrs B clearly trusts you if she only mouths stop ! "

Mrs B says she was yelling at the top of her voice. Me, I heard nothing, so she was mouthing. Simple really - that's the point of the hands routine.

Dave


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Right again Dave

My missus ONCE said I told you to stop

I CANT HEAR inside with the engine running - next time stand where I a=can see you IN MY MIRROR 
If you insist on standing behind out of site - I will RUN OVER YOU

that cured her of standing out of sit and using verbal instructions

So far !

Like the Port guy who was stood at the rear, out of vision; trying to guide me
Pam was in front using RH /LH / Straight back /STOP


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Some brill ideas here and thanks all for them. I have toyed with walkie talkies when travelling down to France in two cars..so I can talk to my offsprings behind or in front. But that would never be a reason for management to approve the purchase. But with these ideas, I may be able to bullsh*t my way to a brace.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Yet another good idea from Pusser. Years ago when I used to 'Eurocamp' and we went with Brother and Sister-in-law in separate cars we always used the CB, certainly very useful when we turned off and they didn't. I suppose these radios are the modern day equivalent of the CB. A good system that sadly fell into disrepute because so many ********** ( I can't think of a suitable word here ) started using it that the fun and usefulness disappeared. I know what I mean :!: :!: :!:


----------

